# Supplies



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

Who do you guys use to buy your slates and glass from for pot calls?


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jan 20, 2014)

I use a guy name Chad "Stumpy" Hutcheson from GA. I'll PM you his info so he doesn't get spammed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2014)

Big Brad Va said:


> I use a guy name Chad "Stumpy" Hutcheson from GA. I'll PM you his info so he doesn't get spammed.


Thank you


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jan 20, 2014)

Brookside game calls
Grassy creek calls 

Two other options. Probably 95+% of pot call makers that I've seen use the three that I've listed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 21, 2014)

Big Brad Va said:


> Brookside game calls
> Grassy creek calls
> 
> Two other options. Probably 95+% of pot call makers that I've seen use the three that I've listed.


 
+1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

Got ahold of chad. Prices were great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 21, 2014)

The last slate I bought was direct from the quarry in Pennsylvania. Very nice stuff and prices were better than anything I could find retail on the Internet. Just found it searching slate on google. Try them out, http://www.capozzoloslate.com. Very nice. Prices were half of retail on the net.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> The last slate I bought was direct from the quarry in Pennsylvania. Very nice stuff and prices were better than anything I could find retail on the Internet. Just found it searching slate on google. Try them out, http://www.capozzoloslate.com. Very nice. Prices were half of retail on the net.


I saw that site and unless I missed it I didn't see how to order the slates bill look again are you cutting your own or do they sell them pre cut. I ordered today from chad. He was way cheaper than other sites and that's who tho website guys said they use but I'll check that site again. 
Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

I found it not was under " hunters " thanks aaim


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 21, 2014)

You have to call them to order turkey call slate. They have any size you want. I stayed on the phone with the owner of the quarry for 15 minutes discussing turkey calls, slate, the weather and anything else we could think of. He is supplying lots of the suppliers we are buying from. Think about it. It's been a couple months but I think I paid less than 2 bucks apiece for 4 inch slate. Also got some miscues he had. Really cheap. They were supposed to be 3.5 inches but they were a little small. Got them for 1.25 each I think. Don't quote my prices but it was a really good savings.

They are already cut. Ready to go.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm going to order from them next time. Being new to the slate calls I don't turn a whole lot yet so what I ordered from chad will keep me tied up for a little while but am going to call them next time. 
Thanks


----------



## James (Jan 21, 2014)

Glass from Chad, Slate I just started buying directly from Pennsylvania Big Bed Slate Co. They supply any size you need, and in 4x6 sheets as well for other than pot calls. Best price and best slate I have used.


----------

